# Chief AJ Black Bands



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what manufacture Chief uses to make his Black tube sets?. I happened on a set and put them on my Diablo II. They are pretty heavy and seems to be some what hard hitting. Could they be TB?

Bill


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They're Trumark RR2s.
http://www.slingshots.com/html/slingshot-bands-rr2.html


----------

